# Help Please ~ Wavy Coat Grooming for Show



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Hi! Could any experienced show people who have goldens with wavy coats please give me advise on how to get my girl's coat straighter for the show ring. I know this is important in order to show off my girl's rock solid top line. :

Any product you may use such as mouses, thickeners, straighteners, conditioners. Please be as specific as possible. Any high velocity dryer techniques?

Her problem areas are: topline, "pants", and a bit on her chest. Her "pants" get all fuzzy, wavy & a bit fly-away. Her top line is wavy, but just after blow drying looks all frizzy and too fluffy --- broken-coated looking??? Her fur going down around her shoulders flicks out too.

The rest of her coat is beautiful, glossy and straight. 

OH!!! Her tail is super wavy too! ARG! (Wavy to me is beautiful, but problematic in the ring)

I currently use:

Isle of Dogs Primrose Oil Shampoo
Isle of Dogs Primrose Oil Conditioner - Heavy Management
Isle of Dogs Primrose Leaving in Conditioning Spray (I only use on topline, feathers & tail)
Chris Christensen Ice on Ice.....haven't really used it much. Was originally using it as a brushing spray. Wonder if it might help to use while coat is wet prior to drying.

Look forward to hearing some great ideas from you!!!!

Thanks!

My girl is almost 8 months old.


----------



## annef

In the UK we would use a 'drycoat' to keep the coat in place whilst drying Not sure if that would be of any use to you in the US but it is a mesh coat which keeps the coat flat whilst drying. Wavy coats are common in the UK and very attractive but sometimes much more difficult to prepare for the ring. Annef


----------



## hotel4dogs

how do you blow dry her? You should do her topline first, hold the dryer nozzle parallel with her back and sweep it back and forth a few inches, blowing from front to back. Be sure it's very, very dry, and then dry it another 10 minutes after you're sure it's dry!
Be sure to always dry in the direction the fur grows, and don't aim the dryer directly at her, more so over the top of the fur, at a slight angle.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Very interesting....a drycoat. I'll have to look into that. If they aren't available in the US, perhaps I can find one online from the UK.

Thanks!



annef said:


> In the UK we would use a 'drycoat' to keep the coat in place whilst drying Not sure if that would be of any use to you in the US but it is a mesh coat which keeps the coat flat whilst drying. Wavy coats are common in the UK and very attractive but sometimes much more difficult to prepare for the ring. Annef


----------



## Riley's Mom

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Very interesting....a drycoat. I'll have to look into that. If they aren't available in the US, perhaps I can find one online from the UK.
> 
> Thanks!


Here's the link to where I got my drying coat from. I don't show but I like Riley to look his best. The coat works ok. I can't say it makes his coat super straight but it definately helps. It only lasts a day or so then the wave is back

Savannah Sue Show Dog Drying ~ Order Information


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

I would start with her top line, but wouldn't make sure it was fully dry before moving on to other parts. Perhaps I'll try that next. That may be part of the problem....not getting her 100% dry on the top line before moving on. This gives it time to wavy up due to moisture?? 

My current blow drying experience: I had started out doing a circular pattern starting at the croup working towards the withers and doing that over and over until she was dry following up with a blow from withers to croup. My breeder suggested more of a sweep pattern, up and back smoothly from croup to withers, withers to croup ...against the growth, with the growth, repeat until dry.

So, you are saying, at least on her top line, I should NOT dry against the growth ever? And to keep the nozzle as parallel to her back as possible too? I could try that! Any particular nozzle? I have a concentrated, a flat and of course the no nozzle approach. She is most tolerant of the no nozzle, although I'd love to get her used to the flat nozzle, b/c I think that might help to get that top line to lay flat.

Any product??



hotel4dogs said:


> how do you blow dry her? You should do her topline first, hold the dryer nozzle parallel with her back and sweep it back and forth a few inches, blowing from front to back. Be sure it's very, very dry, and then dry it another 10 minutes after you're sure it's dry!
> Be sure to always dry in the direction the fur grows, and don't aim the dryer directly at her, more so over the top of the fur, at a slight angle.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Thanks Riley's Mom! A day is all I need!  I love my girl's waves outside the ring, so I'd be happy for them to return once the show is over!!!! :

Now this one seems to be different than what annef was speaking of, which is a mesh fabric that you blow dry with it on. (if I understood her correctly) This one that you provided a link for is to put on after I dry my dog. Both are worthy of my exploration!






Riley's Mom said:


> Here's the link to where I got my drying coat from. I don't show but I like Riley to look his best. The coat works ok. I can't say it makes his coat super straight but it definately helps. It only lasts a day or so then the wave is back
> 
> Savannah Sue Show Dog Drying ~ Order Information


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*Mesh Dry Coat*

annef~

Is this what you were talking about?

Drying coat


----------



## Selli-Belle

You could experiment by using a towel before you buy a dry coat. I understand the towel thing was the basis for the dry coat. After you blow dry pin a dry towel over the pups back and leave it on for a few hours....or until shortly before you go in the ring!


----------



## GoldenSail

It is a good idea if you are showing her frequently to be bathing her weekly and blowing it dry right after. You can train the hair to lay down flatter over time by doing this. I think the single most important thing is to remember that she must be bone dry. Like Barb said, keep at it even 10 minutes or more after you think she is dry. I don't use products and over time have learned how to get it to lay flat. 

Again, biggest thing for me has been to make sure the coat is completely dry before stopping. I also have to make Scout stand up for most of it because her flips right now tend to be on her butt and if she sits on it, it flips. 

Also, you have a young girl so she may grow out of it and it may become more manageable. When Scout was that age she was a wavy wonder and I could not get it to lay flat at all and was even told by other breeder's it wasn't going to lay flat right away. As her adult coat came in though it has gone straighter (still slightly wavy) and is much easier to handle. Plus, practice makes perfect.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Start at her shoulders and dry the topline from front to back, I use the concentrated nozzle, and sweep it just a couple of inches to each side of his topline, moving slowly back, then start at the front and do it again, and again, and again, and again, LOL, until 10 minutes after you're sure it's dry. Don't move on to the rest of her until you're sure the topline is dry. Then do the other problem spots next, in the direction of the hair growth. Never against it on a problem spot. And keep the nozzle parallel to the topline, so that you are in effect blowing it straight back, don't blow down at it.
Let the parts that dry nicely on their own go until absolutely last, even if they're still dripping moisture. Typically that will be all 4 legs, probably the ruff, most of the body "jacket". 
Over time, if you do it every week, her coat will start to condition itself to lie straighter anyway. When I was showing Tito, his was totally flat all the time. Now that he never gets blow dried, he has a lot of bad hair days, LOL.



KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> I would start with her top line, but wouldn't make sure it was fully dry before moving on to other parts. Perhaps I'll try that next. That may be part of the problem....not getting her 100% dry on the top line before moving on. This gives it time to wavy up due to moisture??
> 
> My current blow drying experience: I had started out doing a circular pattern starting at the croup working towards the withers and doing that over and over until she was dry following up with a blow from withers to croup. My breeder suggested more of a sweep pattern, up and back smoothly from croup to withers, withers to croup ...against the growth, with the growth, repeat until dry.
> 
> So, you are saying, at least on her top line, I should NOT dry against the growth ever? And to keep the nozzle as parallel to her back as possible too? I could try that! Any particular nozzle? I have a concentrated, a flat and of course the no nozzle approach. She is most tolerant of the no nozzle, although I'd love to get her used to the flat nozzle, b/c I think that might help to get that top line to lay flat.
> 
> Any product??


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Lesson Learned:

Working on top line and other problem areas first.
Getting those areas 110% dry before moving on.
Blowing only in direction of hair growth in those problem areas.
Practice, Practice, Practice!

Got it! Thank you!!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Should I ever brush these problem areas in between blowing reps? Or should I just blow, blow, blow until 110% dry?


----------



## GoldenSail

I've only dealt with my one dog and I just learned over time what works best with her coat. I use a slightly different method than Barb--I actually initially blow it dry back as this is what I was taught and it seems to help dry her faster. I use a diffuser on the blow dryer end and as she gets close to drying then I switch to drying the hair in the direction of growth. I do not use a brush. Of course I've heard some people use those coats with great success too.


----------



## annef

Yes it is the mesh dry coat I was talking about. I partly blow dry mine until they are nearly dry and then put the dry coat on. Leave it on until the coat is totally dry. It can flatten the coat too much if the dog does not have enough coat but is brilliant for those coats who wave from the neck to the end of the tail! Annef


----------



## Sally's Mom

With my waviest of girls, I am in agreement on everything that has been said already. If I want the coat to lie flat, I have to start immediately when she is out of the tub. I blow dry as has been suggested. I also use my fingers to train the coat. With my Mantha with her shoulder "angel wings", if I "train" the hairs and kind of curve them forward, they will then lie flat(same thing for the hair on the rump before the tail). And as has been said, dry them again(and again) even after you think they are dry..I will sometimes put Mantha down for 1/2 hour and then go back at it again. And what has also been said every time you wash your dog, you need to try to get it flat. If you get the curls get out of control, it is harder the next time. My Cookie was very wavy in her advanced years as I stoppped working with her coat. I have seen the drying coat at shows and it seems to work.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Also when I towel my wavy dogs, I towel in the direction that I want the hair to go in. It seems to help as well. I never use conditioner as I don't want to change texture.. I do use bodifier, the day of the show.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Hi! Could any experienced show people who have goldens with wavy coats please give me advise on how to get my girl's coat straighter for the show ring. I know this is important in order to show off my girl's rock solid top line. :
> 
> Any product you may use such as mouses, thickeners, straighteners, conditioners. Please be as specific as possible. Any high velocity dryer techniques?
> 
> Her problem areas are: topline, "pants", and a bit on her chest. Her "pants" get all fuzzy, wavy & a bit fly-away. Her top line is wavy, but just after blow drying looks all frizzy and too fluffy --- broken-coated looking??? Her fur going down around her shoulders flicks out too.
> 
> The rest of her coat is beautiful, glossy and straight.
> 
> OH!!! Her tail is super wavy too! ARG! (Wavy to me is beautiful, but problematic in the ring)
> 
> I currently use:
> 
> Isle of Dogs Primrose Oil Shampoo
> Isle of Dogs Primrose Oil Conditioner - Heavy Management
> Isle of Dogs Primrose Leaving in Conditioning Spray (I only use on topline, feathers & tail)
> Chris Christensen Ice on Ice.....haven't really used it much. Was originally using it as a brushing spray. Wonder if it might help to use while coat is wet prior to drying.
> 
> Look forward to hearing some great ideas from you!!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My girl is almost 8 months old.


Begin giving baths every 7-10 days. Blow dry immediately after! 

Don't use the Ice on Ice. It contains alcohol and can dry the coat. I made the same mistake and have a full bottle sitting here at home! 

I dry all parts of the dog and move from one part to another, but don't let Gibbs off of the table until everything is dry...and then some! I do his topline/back this way: I work shoulders to croup and I use the fan attachment that is shaped like an V. I move it perpendicular to his spine from side to side all the way down. I make sure the nozzle is tilted jsut enough to be blowing down the back. I do his sides/loin by moving at an angle with the ribs. I didn't always do the sides this way because his adolescent hair at 9/10 months was unruly and would stick up at his loin as the new hair came in. Trial and error will be your best bet. Also, brush in both fdirections once a day after misting with water-conditioner mix.


----------



## hotel4dogs

I do not brush, no. In fact, I don't towel, either, on the "bad spots", I just head right to the dryer.


----------



## AmbikaGR

It has been my experience with my "wavy" coat that it really does not matter which direction I initially dry. I prefer to blow against the grain to get about 75% of the moisture out. Then I blow with the grain, NEVER going against it again. Then when it feels like the entire coat is "dry" I apply the towel/drying coat after combing out the coat the way I hope to have it lay. I leave it on for about an 1-2 hours with the dog in her crate. It always amazes me how damp the towel/coat is when I remove it from the dog after all the dog was "dry" when I put it on. :doh:


----------



## K9-Design

Hi! Okay here is my protocol. Definitely bathe weekly and dry w/ dryer immediately afterward.
Put her on the table. Towel off what moisture you can.
I apply #1 All Systems Get It Straight to problem areas. Typically for every dog this is croup, shoulders, withers. 
I apply BioSilk Silk Therapy leave-in conditioner to everything else.
I blow dry in a very specific pattern, in this order:

Pick one side of the dog, blow dry the rear leg and croup
Then the other rear leg & croup, then tail
Topline
One side, then the other & belly
Neck/withers
Shoulder/ear/upper arm on one side then the other
Under chin/chest, armpits 
Each front leg

I do NOT move on until the area is completely dry.
I DO blow against the grain but more like straight AT the skin not so much against the lay of the hair. If you always blow with the grain it will take you forever to get her totally dry and really, it doesn't work.
To get the topline straight you point the nozzle straight DOWN at her back and then in one swoop go from tail to base of skull. It will be straight!

A lot of times bumpy/wavy spots are too much hair. Use thinning shears, coat king, stripping knife, whatever to remove hair and the bumps go away.

Last but not least take the dog for a walk on a chain collar afterwards so they can air dry. Do NOT put them right in a crate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I put Tito in a crate when I thought he was dry, and he came out looking like a zebra!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

LOL! That gave me a funny visual! :



hotel4dogs said:


> I put Tito in a crate when I thought he was dry, and he came out looking like a zebra!


----------

